# Art Bergmann put out some new stuff



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

I saw his show last night at the Commodore, and he plays a couple of new songs from his just released EP
I couldn't tell you what the songs were called, but they were pretty strong tunes.

Glad to see the never was trying to be a has been a has been on the comeback trail have another rejuvenation .


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I was a fan back in the day. Surprised to see him alive at this point really. I found and listened to a track from the new EP, solid stuff, still love his voice.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I was a fan back in the day. *Surprised to see him alive at this point really*. I found and listened to a track from the new EP, solid stuff, still love his voice.


He didn't look great when he first came on stage. kind of shambled to and fro, didn't walk or even stand upright.
once the guitar was attached, it was a whole different energy.

He seemed genuinely pleased when he came out for the encore and someone called out for the Young Canadians tune "Hawaii"
I don't think the drummer would have been alive when that song came out, but they did it proud.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

haha, wow this is a great tune!!


[video=youtube;7KNUnLaRekg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KNUnLaRekg[/video]


"lets go to fucking Hawaii...!! "

LOL


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

wow this is great stuff, I've never heard of this guy

[video=youtube;rGoupm8jCyU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGoupm8jCyU[/video]


[video=youtube;thNyO7K4rE4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thNyO7K4rE4[/video]


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

bolero said:


> wow this is great stuff, *I've never heard of this guy*


im glad im not the only one...when I saw this thread, for some reason I thought it was about Moe Berg.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Missed him the first time around, then I read this the other day: 

http://www.vancouversun.com/enterta...n+stokes+sonic+fires+dark/10178397/story.html

Just listened to his EP, no one I am aware of is doing stuff like this, maybe his "comeback" is timely, I wish him good luck.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Must have been a west coast thing because never heard of him in the east. Looks like he was in the early eightees to me. Lots of eightees bands doing concerts now.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm not sure how far-reaching the Young Canadians were
He had a couple of pretty big solo albums in the 90's that were nationwide.

this was his biggest hit
[video=youtube;-m-n1uFBzCE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-m-n1uFBzCE[/video]


i think this one had some radio play as well.

[video=youtube;GIyrrCZHwXg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIyrrCZHwXg[/video]


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Back in the day, Much Music played his stuff all the time.


----------

